# Recording of Handel Messiah with Organ Reduction



## Andrew Cityof (10 mo ago)

My wife will be playing the orchestral reduction on organ for a community production of Messiah this December, so we're looking for a recording of the oratorio without its traditional orchestral scoring, but simply done with organ. (Note: no other instruments will be playing--this is not simply the continuo part.)

Part of me wonders if one of the English cathedral choirs might be the most likely place to find such a recording, but I've so far been unsuccessful at locating one.

She'd really like to be able to compare registration decisions with someone else playing the reduction, so if anyone knows of a recording out there, could you let me know? Any recommendations and help are appreciated!

Thanks!

Andrew


----------



## larold (Jul 20, 2017)

I doubt any such recording exists. There were none listed at Discogs, CD and LP or the Fanfare archive. There are a number of items on YouTube but not an entire performance. The sound often muddies the organ to such extent the registrations probably cannot be deciphered. The organ scores must suggest some right?


----------



## RICK RIEKERT (Oct 9, 2017)

Andrew, I suspect the closest thing you'll find is this album featuring choral pieces, recitatives and arias for the different types of trumpet, piccolo, cornet, flugelhorn, Bb and C trumpet in collaboration with the organ.


----------



## Andrew Cityof (10 mo ago)

larold said:


> I doubt any such recording exists. There were none listed at Discogs, CD and LP or the Fanfare archive. There are a number of items on YouTube but not an entire performance. The sound often muddies the organ to such extent the registrations probably cannot be deciphered. The organ scores must suggest some right?


Yeah, that's what I was starting to think too. I suspect it wouldn't be a major ensemble/recording project--probably a live performance recording if such a thing is even out there. But I had exhausted my typical online haunts for finding music, and figured it was time to ask all the folks here!

I think you're right on the scores suggesting things, although my wife has found that depending on the organ build and sanctuary acoustics, she's had to go fairly far afield sometimes just to emulate what is being suggested while retaining sufficient clarity of articulation and such. 

Anyway ... thanks for the reply!

Andrew


----------



## Andrew Cityof (10 mo ago)

RICK RIEKERT said:


> Andrew, I suspect the closest thing you'll find is this album featuring choral pieces, recitatives and arias for the different types of trumpet, piccolo, cornet, flugelhorn, Bb and C trumpet in collaboration with the organ.


Thanks for this--I saw this album somewhere I think, but didn't spend anytime listening to it. I'll send it her way and see if it helps scratch where she itches!

Andrew


----------



## Francasacchi (7 mo ago)

Andrew Cityof said:


> My wife will be playing the orchestral reduction on organ for a community production of Messiah this December, so we're looking for a recording of the oratorio without its traditional orchestral scoring, but simply done with organ. (Note: no other instruments will be playing--this is not simply the continuo part.)
> 
> Part of me wonders if one of the English cathedral choirs might be the most likely place to find such a recording, but I've so far been unsuccessful at locating one.
> 
> ...


A long time ago there was a highlights recording of Messiah under David Randolph with organ reduction on LP.


----------



## Andrew Cityof (10 mo ago)

Francasacchi said:


> A long time ago there was a highlights recording of Messiah under David Randolph with organ reduction on LP.


Oh excellent! I found one on ebay and ordered it. We'll see how that works out. Now have to get my hands on a record player!


----------



## larold (Jul 20, 2017)

There are many excerpts on YouTube; here is one. Sometimes you can hear the organ. The organist is J. Clifford Welsh:


----------

